# 230Rs Tongue Weight With Motorcycle



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to this site and very much appreciate the wealth of shared information. I am looking at purchasing a 230RS, which has a hitch weight of 520 lbs. It appears that where my motorcycle would be secured is far enough back that only a percentage of the weight would transfer directly onto the tongue weight.

My questions is can anyone guess (from their own experience) what the hitch weight would be with a secured 688 pound Yamaha Roadstar?

I'm really pushing it, but I'm curious if I could make this work with air bags.

Thank you in advance for any insight.

Keith


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't have all the numbers handy, but I am at my TV weight limits with my setup and TV. I have 1000lb weight distribution bars and everything works great proven from several long trips.

Not sure what your TV is, but my Ram 1500 5.7 Hemi, and have a 600lb+ m/c.

Hers is a link to some pics I have on my unit.

clicky

If you send me an email now, I can send you the Excel spreadsheet with my numbers.

Gary


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

marker said:


> I don't have all the numbers handy, but I am at my TV weight limits with my setup and TV. I have 1000lb weight distribution bars and everything works great proven from several long trips.
> 
> Not sure what your TV is, but my Ram 1500 5.7 Hemi, and have a 600lb+ m/c.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, Gary. I appreciate it.

I'm at 610 lbs. hitch maximum. I'm completely new to all of this--it sounds like weight distribution bars will make a MAJOR difference in improving capacity.

[email protected]

kj


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Keith68 said:


> Thanks, Gary. I appreciate it.
> 
> I'm at 610 lbs. hitch maximum. I'm completely new to all of this--it sounds like weight distribution bars will make a MAJOR difference in improving capacity.
> 
> ...


Weight distribution bars does not increase the TV capacity, just transfers some of the weight off the rear axle to the front, thus spreading the load out evenly between axels. Also takes our rear sag as well, making towing more stable.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

marker said:


> Thanks, Gary. I appreciate it.
> 
> I'm at 610 lbs. hitch maximum. I'm completely new to all of this--it sounds like weight distribution bars will make a MAJOR difference in improving capacity.
> 
> ...


Weight distribution bars does not increase the TV capacity, just transfers some of the weight off the rear axle to the front, thus spreading the load out evenly between axels. Also takes our rear sag as well, making towing more stable.
[/quote]

On a lot of platform hitches, the hitch capacity doubles with weight distribution. However, you also need to keep an eye on TV trailer capacity.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Keith68 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this site and very much appreciate the wealth of shared information. I am looking at purchasing a 230RS, which has a hitch weight of 520 lbs. It appears that where my motorcycle would be secured is far enough back that only a percentage of the weight would transfer directly onto the tongue weight.
> 
> ...


If that 520 lbs. tongue weight is from the brochure, that will be dry weight. At minimum, you need to add the weight of two tanks of propane, and a battery, which are mounted on the tongue.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The weight that the toys add will be a ratio.

Use the following as an example. 20 Feet from hitch ball to trailer wheels. Put 1000 pounds at the 10 foot mark and you will split the weight 50% to the hitch and 50 percent to the trailer wheels. Put that same 1000 pounds 5 feet from the hitch and 75% of the weight will be felt by the hitch and on 25% will be on the trailer wheels.

This is just a guide as the trailer has two axles and this makes the calculations a little less exact.


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your replies. I guess I just need to get real--it's either a 210RS or I need to trade up to a 3/4 ton truck for the 230.









I was happier in Fantasy Land.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Duggy is correct. The advertised tongue weight is based on the trailer's dry weight - before it gets to the dealer. The dealer adds an awning, two propane tanks, and battery, at a minimum. Then you may add an electric tongue jack. Then, there is all your gear in the trailer (clothes, food, pots/pans, etc). If it is evenly distributed, about 15% of that weight will be on the tongue - more if the weight is distributed more toward the front. Not sure where water tanks are on your trailer, but water weighs 8.2 lbs. per gallon, if you need to haul water to your site.

If you have a half-ton truck, you will exceed the GVWR of your TV quickly, in most cases. The GVWR is the total amount of weight you can carry on both truck axles, which includes the weight of the truck, itself, passengers, gear in the bed, a full tank of gas, and the hitch head (ball mount) and trailer tongue weight. It adds up fast. For calculating whether your truck is capable of safely and reliably towing your trailer, use the trailer's maximum weight rating. Then take 15% of that as an estimated tongue weight. You will get a much more realistic picture, then, IMHO.

We started with a 1500 Suburban and soon traded up to a 3/4-ton pickup. Best move I made!

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Keith68 said:


> Thanks to all of you for your replies. I guess I just need to get real--it's either a 210RS or I need to trade up to a 3/4 ton truck for the 230.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look, on the bright side. There are more of us here than I can count that didn't do the math first. We bought a trailer too big for our 1/2 ton truck. Then we bought a 3/4 ton truck and realized we could have a bigger trailer.








That's life with a RV. After going through multiple iterations here, I would recommend that you look at what you really want in a TT (open up the field and really list your wants and needs). If your current truck works, then great. If not then see what you need and then do the painful math of the cost of your new adventure (new TT, new truck, etc.....) to make sure you can afford it before jumping 1/2 way in....


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I looked up my calcs on the spreadsheet, which as I remember is close to actual measured weights, and my trailer hitch weight when loaded with the motorcycle is about 850 lbs. The published empty/dry hitch weight is 520 lbs. When I load, I try to keep some of the miscellaneous loads in the rear of the trailer to offset the hitch weight.

To assist the truck suspension I have Timbrens and they work fine for me.


----------

